# Poland Coffee?



## aaronb

Off to Poland in September for a friend's wedding!

It's a long shot but any tips for good coffee? Specifically Gdansk and Gizycko.

Thanks.


----------



## Glenn

Have only travelled to Krakow and the coffee was mostly good there. Hopefully some suggestions will come your way.


----------



## aaronb

Glenn said:


> Have only travelled to Krakow and the coffee was mostly good there. Hopefully some suggestions will come your way.


Thanks Glenn. Any specific tips in Krakow? My parents are going onwards to Krakow and Warsaw after the wedding, and I can travel with them but (a) I don't know my work situation that far ahead yet (b) they're incredibly annoying to go travelling with!


----------



## Glenn

Chocoffee and the Cinema Café in Krakow (opposite Chocoffee) were the highlights for me


----------



## Mrboots2u

aaronb said:


> Thanks Glenn. Any specific tips in Krakow? My parents are going onwards to Krakow and Warsaw after the wedding, and I can travel with them but (a) I don't know my work situation that far ahead yet (b) they're incredibly annoying to go travelling with!


Might be worth dropping Frankil a pm.he is Polish .although has lived over here for a number of years .might have relatives etc still there .


----------



## aaronb

sweet, will give thanks to you both when its re-enabled


----------



## michaelg

If you're in Gdansk it's worth visiting Sopot as it's very nice too and not far away.

If you go to Sopot check out this place:

La Crema Cafe

Ulica Bohaterow Monte Cassino 14, 81-706 Sopot, Poland

http://binged.it/1i7cGx6

Great coffee, unique latte art with every coffee (I had a bear last time!) and I think one of their baristas is a champion barista in Poland. The cafe itself is very nice - modern but cosy. Plus the cakes are delicious too.

In general, if you want acceptable coffee but delicious cakes I can recommend Cukierna Sowa (it's a chain but a good one). Not that it's particularly warm enough but they also do great ice cream!

Funnily enough, my wedding was in Poland in September, near to Gdansk - must be a popular time there!


----------



## michaelg

Might be worth taking a look at their FB page to see what you think.


----------



## aaronb

Awesome! how far is it? We only have one full day in Gdansk (flying there from UK) before taking the train to Gizycko for the wedding. Friends and family know how much I like my coffee but as it's a close friends wedding I can't just bugger off on a coffee crawl all day









Any tips on the wedding? My vodka tolerance levels are nowhere near what they were as a fresh faced student 10 years ago :'(

I've been given this to prepare:

http://polandian.wordpress.com/2009/05/11/15-things-you-need-to-know-about-polish-weddings-the-survival-guide/


----------



## michaelg

Haha, well we had beer at our wedding for the Scottish guests and wine too. Vodka came later (and bizarrely found ourselves doing shots of single malt whisky too!)

The weather was still pretty nice and warm (in 20's) in September so on the second day (yes, they have 2 or 3 day weddings) most people sat at the venue outside on the patio having a few drinks and chilling out.

The one thing I'd say about Polish weddings is that there is constant streams of food so you constantly have some food to soak up the alcohol so no one gets really screaming drunk - still pretty drunk mind you!

Sopot, Gdynia and Gdansk are known as the trojemiasto (spelling probably wrong) but basically means the three cities so they're not too far apart. One or two train stops. My Dad managed to get a train unaided in Poland and he speaks no Polish so if he can do it anyone can! You just need to buy tickets in advance (flat rate) and get them stamped before getting on the train.

Any more questions feel free to PM me and if I don't know, my wife will for sure!


----------



## dsc

I come from Gdansk, it's been a while since I've had a decent cup of coffee there, although the coffee scene is quickly changing, so there's bound to be something at least drinkable.

Sopot is definitely worth visiting, nice beach and a proper pier (longest wooden one in Europe), Gdynia for a walk on the water front and of course Gdansk for it's old city area.

How long are you planning to stay?

Regards,

T.


----------



## aaronb

I'll arrive in Gdansk late in the evening and then have one full day there, the morning after we will get an early train to Gizycko where we spend 2 nights at the wedding venue and then another 2 nights somewhere else. Then back to Gdansk where we will have an evening free I guess, before flight home the day after.

Sopot does sound lovely but as this is a wedding (I'm travelling with my parents, the bride's family who are very close friends and other assorted friends) and we only have one full day I can't ditch everyone to coffee geek out! I'm looking forward to seeing the Gdansk old city though, and swimming in the lakes in Gizycko.

This place comes up if you Google "best coffee Gdansk" and is near my hotel so will give it a go:

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/ShowUserReviews-g274725-d2286392-r144858040-Pikawa-Gdansk_Pomerania_Province_Northern_Poland.html


----------



## dsc

Gdansk has enough to keep you going for a few days, so you can certainly leave Sopot for some other time. As for that cafe, I'd say you're good as long as you order tea definitely not our type of place if you know what I mean.

Regards,

T.


----------



## aaronb

Oh really? Any recommendations then for a drinkable coffee?

I suspect future visits to Poland will happen!


----------



## dsc

I haven't got any I'm afraid, whenever I go I take coffee with me

Regards,

T.


----------



## michaelg

If not in Sopot I sometimes go to the chain, Coffee Heaven. It's not amazing but it's probably better than most wee local cafés. The cakes aren't as good as at Cukierna Sowa though!


----------



## aaronb

Thanks guys! much appreciated


----------



## michaelg

Just at La Crema in Sopot just now so thought I'd share a few photos


----------



## aaronb

Looks good! Really need to book my flights today or tomorrow actually.

The UK part of the wedding was great, the grooms mum brought loads of polish cake and many vodka toasts were done!


----------



## dsc

FYI to anyone visiting Warsaw, if you have a spare hour or so go and visit this place:

https://pl-pl.facebook.com/emesen.kawki

It's pretty central, so you should have no issues getting there. Best filter I've ever had, hands down. They were doing Barn coffees at that point, but I'm guessing it changes pretty often.

T.


----------



## michaelg

dsc said:


> FYI to anyone visiting Warsaw, if you have a spare hour or so go and visit this place:
> 
> https://pl-pl.facebook.com/emesen.kawki
> 
> It's pretty central, so you should have no issues getting there. Best filter I've ever had, hands down. They were doing Barn coffees at that point, but I'm guessing it changes pretty often.
> 
> T.


Mentioned to my friend in Warsaw and he had heard of it but hadn't been but one of his friends who is a fellow coffee geek likes it. He said the best he's had there was this place who roast their own beans:

http://www.kofibrand.pl

Heard of it?


----------



## dsc

Haven't heard of it, but then again I'm not up-to-date with the Warsaw coffee scene. Website looks corporate-like to be honest

T.


----------



## michaelg

Me neither but think will visit some time next year - have only been in winter so think a visit in summer is due to maybe visit my friend there. I think I probably only had coffee in Cukiernia Sowa drawn by the cakes when I was there!


----------



## dsc

Yeah Sowa might have decent cakes, but I wouldn't think coffee is anything special. There's also Ministry of Coffee:

http://www.ministerstwokawy.pl/Ministerstwo_Kawy/aktualnosci.html

but I wasn't impressed, although it's probably on the same level as most London cafes.

T.


----------



## michaelg

Yup coffee was okay but not great - think they had a Faema 3 group and two Mythos at the one nearest my wife's house in Auchan. Beans were on the dark and oily side though - I usually take my own coffee there and my little Dualit grinder stays with the mother in law now so I have fresh beans for some cafetière coffee when I am there.


----------

